# COKER 5.20`s & Zenith rims?



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

just got a catalog in the mail, showing the "new" 5.20`s and Zenith rims !!
what happened to zenith?


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

post the link


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 21 2011, 01:42 PM~19660585
> *just got a catalog in the mail, showing the "new" 5.20`s and Zenith rims !!
> what happened to zenith?
> *


Ask JD... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

he musta sold tha name since he changed it all up now

fuk cokers lol


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

I would have to say.... terrible photoshop skills :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hundred spoke? :wow:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :drama: :drama:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Roadstar Knock off on a zenith wire wheel........WTF! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man, roadsters zeniths and tires all in 1? does this mean they are remaking the roadstar spinners????


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

A Roadstar knock off
on a 100 spoke Zenith?
W T F .........................


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2011, 03:45 PM~19661388
> *man, roadsters zeniths and tires all in 1? does this mean they are remaking the roadstar spinners????
> *


no just a bad pshop..............coker also sells Daytons(page 38 in there new catalog) so "I think" were safe to say there just a middle man for Zenith........hopefully.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2011, 04:45 PM~19661388
> *man, roadsters zeniths and tires all in 1? does this mean they are remaking the roadstar spinners????
> *


i feel a price drop coming! :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Jan 21 2011, 03:46 PM~19661392
> *A Roadstar knock off
> on a 100 spoke Zenith?
> W T F .........................
> *


COKER IS MAKING SURE THEY USE WHAT THEY HAVE THE LEGAL RIGHTS TO, and they DO LEGALY OWN ROADSTER & ZENITH BOTH


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 21 2011, 03:52 PM~19661424
> *COKER IS MAKING SURE THEY USE WHAT THEY HAVE THE LEGAL RIGHTS TO, and they DO LEGALY OWN ROADSTER & ZENITH BOTH
> *


Is this true??


----------



## Sixty_Three (Oct 27, 2010)

if coker owns zenith how do these other guys get away with making those wheels and slapping the name on them ?


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

I FEEL A PRICE DROP COMING, HAHAHAHAHA

I TALKED TO JIMMY MCLEAN, AND HE CONFIRMED THAT COKER HAD BOUGHT THE ROADSTER NAME A WHILE BACK, SINCE ZENITH MERGED WITH ROADSTER BACK IN THE LATE 90'S, COKER OWNS ZENITH TOO.NOW AS FAR AS ZENITH, MAKES WONDER IF THE RUMOR OF JD LEASING THE NAME WAS TRUE? :wow: LEASE WAS UP, NO RENEW? OR JD SOLD OFF THE NAME DUE TO HARD TIMES WITH THE ECONOMY? OR VERBAL AGREEMENT?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 21 2011, 03:53 PM~19661435
> *Is this true??
> *


i heard coker owns 51% of dayton, wether if its true, dont know??


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 21 2011, 03:54 PM~19661441
> *if coker owns zenith how do these other guys get away with making those wheels and slapping the name on them ?
> *


I think the story behind this should be told,From what I heard Zenith was sold to JD and Coker.........So who's to say who can and can not build Zenith's........JD in reality elevated Zenith to where its at today........


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jan 21 2011, 03:56 PM~19661454
> *I FEEL A PRICE DROP COMING, HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I TALKED TO JIMMY MCLEAN, AND HE CONFIRMED THAT COKER HAD BOUGHT THE ROADSTER NAME A WHILE BACK, NOW AS FAR AS ZENITH, MAKES WONDER IF THE RUMOR OF JB LEASING THE NAME WAS TRUE? :wow:  LEASE WAS UP, NO RENEW? OR JD SOLD OFF THE NAME DUE TO HARD TIMES WITH THE ECONOMY?
> *


WHEN MR.MARCHISSET SOLD TO COKER THEY GOT BOTH THE NAME'S ROADSTER & ZENITH  THATS WHY WWK WON'T ADVERTISE AS OR SELL YOU A ZENITH WHEEL ONLY A WWK WHEEL!
FROM WHAT THE MAN HIMSELF TOLD ME WAS THAT JD HAS NOT AND WILL NEVER HAVE "LEGAL" RIGHT'S TO THE ZENITH NAME... HE WAS ONLY GIVEN A VERBAL AGREEMENT THAT IS NOW COMING BACK TO BITE HIM IN THE BUTT!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i just want them to remake the roadstar spinners and i will be happy.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2011, 04:11 PM~19661576
> *i just want them to remake the roadstar spinners and i will be happy.
> *


I have the molds......... :0 might sell all 3 of them for a good chunk of change.. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

```
These redesigned Zenith Wire Wheels
```

They will probably just slap the ZENITH name on a China.


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 21 2011, 03:53 PM~19661435
> *Is this true??
> *


TRUE DAT HOMEBOY. COKER SOLD ROADSTERS IN THE HOTROD VERSION OF THE WHEEL.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 21 2011, 05:15 PM~19661606
> *I have the molds......... :0 might sell all 3 of them for a good chunk of change.. :biggrin:
> *


Lone Star, Mr. Robinson........
lets get our money togethurr............


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 21 2011, 04:17 PM~19661209
> *I would have to say.... terrible photoshop skills  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


(sarcasm) nothing says lowrider like chokers and std's.... :0 :wow:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 21 2011, 04:23 PM~19661687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST SAW BMX, OK, DO TELL. I NEED HELP WITH 80'S BIKES FOR MY KIDS. :wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

now i want jd to explain what the deal is? because at the moment,the wheels i had are no different then the stuff he was making. i can use a name to for a while.


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

i like roadsters :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Jan 21 2011, 09:14 PM~19663989
> *i like roadsters :biggrin:
> *


something wrong with calling a roadster wheel a zenith with the obvious parts shown.pinche coker,make both the wheels already.you own the names it seems. for sure roadster.and since they merged yrs ago.seems you own the name zenith also.at least wwk made up a new name coker could have at least posted a 72 spoke wheel.but agin like these not in production yet. this all feels just like how mclean is sold by star whire but really built and owned by universal wheel corp. i guess putting a decal on anything is the new thing..


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

WTF


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jan 21 2011, 09:52 PM~19664286
> *something wrong with calling a roadster wheel a zenith with the obvious parts shown.pinche coker,make both the wheels already.you own the names it seems. for sure roadster.and since they merged yrs ago.seems you own the name zenith also.at least wwk made up a new name coker could have at least posted a 72 spoke wheel.but agin like these not in production yet. this all feels just like how mclean is sold by star whire but really built and owned by universal wheel corp. i guess putting a decal on anything is the new thing..
> *


X2 WTF jd "ZENITH of LA" LOL

Whatz next ZENITH OF CHINA :angry:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

those are going to be china made shit rims like their 5.20's. What the fuck?!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 22 2011, 07:40 AM~19666017
> *those are going to be china made shit rims like their 5.20's. What the fuck?!
> *


according to the ad it says "quality of workmanship and materials greatly surpass zenith wheels of the past"..im not really feeling 100 spoke straight lace zeniths though. but it would be killer if they made the roadstar spinners heavy duty like a true knock off rim, just like the ad pictures, or else i guess it would be false advertisement :wow: :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

JD did a great job marketing and advertising the wheels he sold. He got alot of people to buy a very good looking wheel. Now I personally don't think that anyone will trust Coker to "build" a wire wheel if they couldn't even get the 5.20 right and they are a tire company. I prefer Daytons, but also agree with Lonestar that the old school Roadstars are the shit!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2011, 08:54 AM~19666244
> *JD did a great job marketing and advertising the wheels he sold. He got alot of people to buy a very good looking wheel. Now I personally don't think that anyone will trust Coker to "build" a wire wheel if they couldn't even get the 5.20 right and they are a tire company. I prefer Daytons, but also agree with Lonestar that the old school Roadstars are the shit!!!
> *


X1k


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 22 2011, 07:23 AM~19665973
> *X2 WTF jd "ZENITH of LA" LOL
> 
> Whatz next ZENITH OF CHINA  :angry:
> *


JD(Zenith Of California) builds wheels that are up there at the top of the echelon of wire wheels,JD's quality is toe to toe with Dayton and it show's in countless sets he has sold...I hope he continues doing what he does with zenith,because if it wasnt for him zenith would not be where its at today... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

well zenith is where?......with coker. thats where it is today.

i just want to know the truth of the matter. this whole sporting a roadster knockoff on a what looks likea roadster 100 spoke wheel, with who knows where it will be made at is really shady wiht a zenith sticker on it.

for them to say the quality got better is bullshit, the best quality of anything was back in the day with, american product,built here,chromed here.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

someone made a topic like 2 years ago stating the Coker legally owned Zenith (or at least the name).


but the topic(s) got deleted, bunch of arguing back and forth, name calling, etc, etc.











maybe Zenith is going to be a franchise business now, like a fast food joint.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 22 2011, 06:59 PM~19669434
> *
> maybe Zenith is going to be a franchise business now, like a fast food joint.
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

now i really wont buy a Z if corkys got any tweaking to do with it


----------



## lildough (Jul 26, 2009)

Coker owns the true Zenith name as well as roadster, they have had legal issues with Jd and his zeniths for years hence the numerous name changes jd has made to try and make what hes doing legal. Coker owns the rights to the "Zenith" and "Roadster" Names..This does not mean that jd has not made great wheels and has probably in reality helped coker out, it only means thathis wheels are not the true "zenith" wheels...they are merely his version of "zenith" wheels. i own a set of of beautiful zeniths I got from JD and I love them, have had them for years and never had a problem. his customer service skills may need some fine tuning but I have nothing bad to say about the wheels. I was however a lil upset to have payed such a price for a wheel that was not the TRUE "Zenith" but I got over it nonetheless and still rollin my 72s with a smile to this day!!  In my opinion the only REAL ZENITHS are from Campbell Ca and are getting harder and harder to find. Coker makes shit tires and I worry about what damage their gonna do to the zenith name


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

For those of u who bought wheels from jd.....do u buy them for the name or for the quality....I think jd should come up with a new name for his wheels and jeep doing what he's doing....building quality wheels....make new chips with the new name and mail them out to his customers.....like ibhave said before....the wheels make the name,not the name make the wheel....it's like putting Dayton,zenith,roadster,crown chips on chinas.....doesn't make them quality wheels.....just saying


----------



## lildough (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 22 2011, 10:34 PM~19671124
> *For those of u who bought wheels from jd.....do u buy them for the name or for the quality....I think jd should come up with a new name for his wheels and jeep doing what he's doing....building quality wheels....make new chips with the new name and mail them out to his customers.....like ibhave said before....the wheels make the name,not the name make the wheel....it's like putting Dayton,zenith,roadster,crown chips on chinas.....doesn't make them quality wheels.....just saying
> *


good point.. Most people buy zenith cuz the quality of a zenith combined with the look and the price you pay for them says something about your ride..if that makes any sense..Im no hater of chinas either..I love me a set of nice custom made color matched chinas to throw on to complete the look of a ride..but when you sittin on Zeniths or Daytons it shows that you know your shit and you paid the cost to sit on the highest quality wire wheels on the market..(whos number 1 remains to be determined) I have not yet seen a coker produced zenith in front of me to say anything positive or negative about their quality but thier tires are worthless and overpriced. JD wether being the "real" zenith or not made/makes a very good/well made high quality wheel with stainless parts and very high end details such as serial numbered laser engraved sets and custom made to order trim rings with you logo or design on them..I dont see coker puttin that much love into their wheels but we will see. I have a JD produced set of 72 x lace and have had them on 3 different cars..one of wich i liked to swing heavily :biggrin: Not ever a problem whatsoever. i think with all hes done with these wheels hes earned the zenith name wether he owns it or not but maybe he should just start his own Legacy with his own new name? who cares as long as your happy with what is sittin under your car..To each his own butZenith and Dayton will always be on the top of the game :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

I think coker will buy chinas for cheap,put zenith or roadster chips and make a big profit....that's just what I think....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lildough_@Jan 22 2011, 10:48 PM~19671232
> *good point.. Most people buy zenith cuz the quality of a zenith combined with the look and the price you pay for them says something about your ride..if that makes any sense..Im no hater of chinas either..I love me a set of nice custom made color matched chinas to throw on to complete the look of a ride..but when you sittin on Zeniths or Daytons it shows that you know your shit and you paid the cost to sit on the highest quality wire wheels on the market..(whos number 1 remains to be determined) I have not yet seen a coker produced zenith in front of me to say anything positive or negative about their quality but thier tires are worthless and overpriced. JD wether being the "real" zenith or not made/makes a very good/well made high quality wheel with stainless parts and very high end details such as serial numbered laser engraved sets and custom made to order trim rings with you logo or design on them..I dont see coker puttin that much love into their wheels but we will see. I have a JD produced set of 72 x lace and have had them on 3 different cars..one of wich i liked to swing heavily :biggrin:  Not ever a problem whatsoever. i think with all hes done with these wheels hes earned the zenith name wether he owns it or not but maybe he should just start his own Legacy with his own new name? who cares as long as your happy with what is sittin under your car..To each his own butZenith and Dayton will always be on the top of the game :biggrin:
> *


where do wheel companies get their parts from?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lildough_@Jan 22 2011, 10:48 PM~19671232
> *good point.. Most people buy zenith cuz the quality of a zenith combined with the look and the price you pay for them says something about your ride..if that makes any sense..Im no hater of chinas either..I love me a set of nice custom made color matched chinas to throw on to complete the look of a ride..but when you sittin on Zeniths or Daytons it shows that you know your shit and you paid the cost to sit on the highest quality wire wheels on the market..(whos number 1 remains to be determined) I have not yet seen a coker produced zenith in front of me to say anything positive or negative about their quality but thier tires are worthless and overpriced. JD wether being the "real" zenith or not made/makes a very good/well made high quality wheel with stainless parts and very high end details such as serial numbered laser engraved sets and custom made to order trim rings with you logo or design on them..I dont see coker puttin that much love into their wheels but we will see. I have a JD produced set of 72 x lace and have had them on 3 different cars..one of wich i liked to swing heavily :biggrin:  Not ever a problem whatsoever. i think with all hes done with these wheels hes earned the zenith name wether he owns it or not but maybe he should just start his own Legacy with his own new name? who cares as long as your happy with what is sittin under your car..To each his own butZenith and Dayton will always be on the top of the game :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 22 2011, 10:15 PM~19671429
> *I think coker will buy chinas for cheap,put zenith or roadster chips and make a big profit....that's just what I think....
> *



not around here


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

WWK IS THE WAY TO GO. ITS THE REAL ZENITHS LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS. SAME SHOP AND QUALITY


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 23 2011, 10:13 AM~19673225
> *not around here
> *


That's cool.....I just hope to have my roastars redone and roll them on my monte.....no matter what the name situation may be.....seems like jd and wwk are producing quality wheels.....big ups to them....


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2011, 06:44 AM~19672457
> *where do wheel companies get their parts from?
> *


There are a few sources. Some parts come from California. I remember Jim Craig told me years ago that Zenith and Dayton used some of the same sources for parts.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

What makes WWK and JDs wheels a ZENITH? What ties do each have with the original company?

I know WWK took over the company but had to change the name due to legal reasons and ZENITH of LA (JD) bought the name but what makes JDs wheels ZENITH?


Not hating. It's just a question that came to mind.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 23 2011, 12:04 PM~19674634
> *That's cool.....I just hope to have my roastars redone and roll them on my monte.....no matter what the name situation may be.....seems like jd and wwk are producing quality wheels.....big ups to them....
> *



  i dont think people will buy chinas from coker with a zenith logo on them. i think people care more about the quality. just sucks that coker is going to make a bad name for zenith.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Well all that should matter is that the quality is there and they are USA made.....


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 23 2011, 03:31 PM~19674813
> *   i dont think people will buy chinas from coker with a zenith logo on them. i think people care more about the quality. just sucks that coker is going to make a bad name for zenith.
> *


x2


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

Dam coker is buyin everything up he has the molds to fr380 s also


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Roadstars need to make a come back....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 23 2011, 07:41 PM~19677621
> *Roadstars need to make a come back....
> *


fool they are :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lildough_@Jan 22 2011, 11:48 PM~19671232
> *good point.. Most people buy zenith cuz the quality of a zenith combined with the look and the price you pay for them says something about your ride..if that makes any sense..Im no hater of chinas either..I love me a set of nice custom made color matched chinas to throw on to complete the look of a ride..but when you sittin on Zeniths or Daytons it shows that you know your shit and you paid the cost to sit on the highest quality wire wheels on the market..(whos number 1 remains to be determined) I have not yet seen a coker produced zenith in front of me to say anything positive or negative about their quality but thier tires are worthless and overpriced. JD wether being the "real" zenith or not made/makes a very good/well made high quality wheel with stainless parts and very high end details such as serial numbered laser engraved sets and custom made to order trim rings with you logo or design on them..I dont see coker puttin that much love into their wheels but we will see. I have a JD produced set of 72 x lace and have had them on 3 different cars..one of wich i liked to swing heavily :biggrin:  Not ever a problem whatsoever. i think with all hes done with these wheels hes earned the zenith name wether he owns it or not but maybe he should just start his own Legacy with his own new name? who cares as long as your happy with what is sittin under your car..To each his own butZenith and Dayton will always be on the top of the game :biggrin:
> *


maybe he should go with the name Legacy Wire Wheels? :0


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 24 2011, 07:49 AM~19680952
> *maybe he should go with the name Legacy Wire Wheels? :0
> *


........ and with new hub/knock off.

at least the rims from wwk come from same shop/loc. 
and where the design started.

either way, the brand: zenith, just went into the shitter with coker taking the reigns.
and posting that stupid wack picture of a standard rim,fluted knockoff,hundred spoke straightlaced.
the name just took a left turn to shitville usa.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 21 2011, 03:44 PM~19661384
> *Roadstar Knock off on a zenith wire wheel........WTF!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jan 24 2011, 10:49 AM~19680952
> *maybe he should go with the name Legacy Wire Wheels? :0
> *



I L!KE THAT NAME... :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> ........ and with new hub/knock off.
> 
> at least the rims from wwk come from same shop/loc.
> and where the design started.
> ...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47+Jan 24 2011, 09:34 AM~19681186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF JD GOES WITH THE NAME THEN I EXPECT A FREE SET OF WHEELS??? LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

i'm just surprised jd isn't on here yet. :wow:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jan 24 2011, 04:28 PM~19684927
> *i'm just surprised jd isn't on here yet. :wow:
> *


He's bz building wheels.......No time for small talk.............either way I see it my uso JD should just keep pushing "Zenith Of California" :thumbsup: ......................and fuck corky's version,them fuckers just should of named them Zenistar's with that bad photoshop shit.... :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

busy building wheels? what brand? hustlerswirewheels?
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jan 25 2011, 08:11 AM~19691613
> *busy building wheels? what brand? hustlerswirewheels?
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Why are you so worried what other folks are doing?and as far as Zenith is concerned JD elevated it(brand) to whole another level than it was ever previously.No one can deny that..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 25 2011, 09:03 AM~19691923
> *Why are you so worried what other folks are doing?and as far as Zenith is concerned JD elevated it(brand) to whole another level than it was ever previously.No one can deny that..
> *


IVE BEEN TRYING TO STAY OUT OF THIS TOPIC CAUSE I DIDNT WANNA GET IT TO A BUNCH OF DRAMA 

BUT IVE NOTICED ITS BEEN PREETY COOL IN HERE SO ILL TELL TELL

I POSTED IN MY ZENITH OF CALI TOPIC IN 2009/2010 THAT WE WERE HAVING LEGAL ISSUES WITH COKER TIRE 

I ALSO ASKED FOR OPINIONS AND ADVICE 

I CREATED THE ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA NAME BACK IN 2006 I ALSO REVIVED THE ZENITH WIRE WHEELS IN 2006 

PRIOR TO ME TAKING OVER THERE WERE NOT REALLY ANY NEW ZENITHS BEING PRODUCED 

I GAVE 100% OF MY TIME AND EFFORT TO DO WHAT I COULD TO BRING THE WHEELS BACK TO LIFE AND TO MAINSTREAM 

I PRODUCED A WHEEL THAT WAS MADE STRICTLY FOR THE LOWRIDER A PERSONALIZED WHEEL FOR THE CARS OWNER/BUILDER/DESIGNER 

WE HAVE HAD OUR UPS AND DOWNS THREW THESE PAST YEARS AND THE NAME HAS ALWAYS BEEN A ISSUE

EVEN THOUGH I PUT THE NAME BACK OUT THERE AND TOOK IT 10 STEPS FURTHER WITH THE CUSTOMIZING PEOPLE STILL COMPLAINED THAT ZENITH WAS CAMPBELL BUT IT WAS SOLD AND THATS THAT 

I WAS GIVIN COMPLETE CONTROL IN 2006 AND WHEN RAY SOLD TO CRAIG IRVINE HE TOLD ME HE WANTED NOTHING TO DO WITH ZENITH IT WAS MINE . WHEN HE SOLD 50% OF ROADSTER/ZENITH TO COKER TIRE , IRVINE ADVISED ME HE WOULD HAVE TO CHARGE ME A LICENSE FEE TO USE THE ZENITH NAME ALONE SO I PAID HIM EVEN THOUGH I CREATED ZENITH OF CALI AND THEY HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT 

THREW RAY'S CRAIGS AND COKERS LEAGAL ISSUES I FELL IN THE MIDDLE AND BECAUSE I DONT HAVE THE $ TO FIGHT THEM WAS TOLD I WOULD HAVE TO GIVE UP MY ZENITH OF CALI NAME 

SO IN THESE PAST MONTHS I HAVE SEEKED ALOT OF ADVICE AND WAS TOLD THAT THAT NAME WAS MINE WAY BEFORE COKER HAD ANYTHING TO DO WITH ROADSTER/ZENITH

BUT SHOULD I FIGHT THEM OR JUST CREATE A NAME FOR MY WHEELS 

IM GOING TO START A TOPIC JUST FOR THIS SO PLEASE VISIT AND GIVE SOME FEEDBACK


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 25 2011, 02:12 PM~19693821
> *IVE BEEN TRYING TO STAY OUT OF THIS TOPIC CAUSE I DIDNT WANNA GET IT TO A BUNCH OF DRAMA
> 
> BUT IVE NOTICED ITS BEEN PREETY COOL IN HERE SO ILL TELL TELL
> ...


As you know JD Cokers full of b.s 1/2 the time.Look what they were tryin to do to the guys trying to put out the 5.20.Gave them the run around,in hopes that they would give up.

You build some amazing wheels.Keep doing what your doing.Even if you change your name your wheels will speak for themselves.


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 25 2011, 09:03 AM~19691923
> *Why are you so worried what other folks are doing?and as far as Zenith is concerned JD elevated it(brand) to whole another level than it was ever previously.No one can deny that..
> *


i'm not worried about a thing. just want the truth. glad he posted in here from his topic the backstory. i'm a little pissed off, because he made a point that my wheels were fakes, but if he doesn't own the name, i suppose his are too?mine we're later confirmed to be correct and it cost me a bunch of money.
"given complete control" doesn't sound like he owned the name.i suppose paying for the license fee to keep his new name afloat wasn't feesable.

credit to him however, for the time invested for the tooling/machining/producing of his wheels.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jan 25 2011, 03:50 PM~19695240
> *i'm not worried about a thing. just want the truth. glad he posted in here from his topic the backstory. i'm a little pissed off, because he made a point that my wheels were fakes, but if he doesn't own the name, i suppose his are too?mine we're later confirmed to be correct and it cost me a bunch of money.
> "given complete control" doesn't sound like he owned the name.i suppose paying for the license fee to keep his new name afloat wasn't feesable.
> 
> ...


I DO OWN ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA :uh:

I WONT POST IN HERE IF YOU WANNA CHOP IT UP COME TO MY TOPIC


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 25 2011, 08:03 AM~19691923
> *Why are you so worried what other folks are doing?and as far as Zenith is concerned JD elevated it(brand) to whole another level than it was ever previously.No one can deny that..
> *


I repsectfully disagree homie.. A gang of riders have looked to zenith for decades for a superior wheel. Do a little research Cambell Zeniths were always high end, for serious riders. Their history goes way way back, and the wheelmen from Campbell built a solid reputation along with a solid set of wheels. No disrespect to anyone but let's keep it real.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 25 2011, 04:10 PM~19695427
> *I repsectfully disagree homie.. A gang of riders have looked to zenith for decades for a superior wheel.  Do a little research Cambell Zeniths were always high end, for serious riders.  Their history goes way way back, and the wheelmen from Campbell built a solid reputation along with a solid set of wheels.  No disrespect to anyone but let's keep it real.
> *


true dat....I did my research after the fact..but what's done is done...I have a great set of wheels NOW that are neither the og campbell nor the Coker owned chit..


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't worry about the name JD it's not worth a licensing fee. A large number of Zenith fans will not buy anything that isn't made in Campbell and I think the rest liked the wheels because of how they looked and the name didn't really mean that much. Call them Legacy Wires


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jan 25 2011, 06:47 PM~19695721
> *Don't worry about the name JD it's not worth a licensing fee. A large number of Zenith fans will not buy anything that isn't made in Campbell and I think the rest liked the wheels because of how they looked and the name didn't really mean that much. Call them Legacy Wires
> *


 :thumbsup: people will buy the wheels for the quality, plus everyone knows that JD is behind ZOC now so regardless if the wheels are called ZOC or Legacy or SS bound Or whatever as long as JD is the man behind the building and keeps doing his thing the business will come and should never stop....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

HUSTLE HARDER WHEELS


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jan 25 2011, 04:47 PM~19695721
> *Don't worry about the name JD it's not worth a licensing fee. A large number of Zenith fans will not buy anything that isn't made in Campbell and I think the rest liked the wheels because of how they looked and the name didn't really mean that much. Call them  Legacy Wires
> *


i like that....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 21 2011, 06:10 PM~19661564
> *WHEN MR.MARCHISSET SOLD TO COKER THEY GOT BOTH THE NAME'S ROADSTER & ZENITH   THATS WHY WWK WON'T ADVERTISE AS OR SELL YOU A ZENITH WHEEL ONLY A WWK WHEEL!
> FROM WHAT THE MAN HIMSELF TOLD ME WAS THAT JD HAS NOT AND WILL NEVER HAVE "LEGAL" RIGHT'S TO THE ZENITH NAME... HE WAS ONLY GIVEN A VERBAL AGREEMENT THAT IS NOW COMING BACK TO BITE HIM IN THE BUTT!
> *


depending on that date of sale what is actually involved in the sale... there might not have a business to sale. Clearly Roadster is legit and active and business name attached are that of the Principal Corky. Why did "Zentih Wheel Corp." not transfer as well? Your going to buy a name and not use it to it full potential. In 2007 "Roadster Wheels llc" is showing be registered and ACTIVE. Zenith is Registered as well however been SUSPENDED nor does the logo have a Registered trademark as shown in the catalog.....

http://www.roadsterwirewheel.com/ why not make a Zenith website as well or offer the rims.

When the state Suspends your business there is nothing to sale. Just saying from research online shows these facts. 

when you register a Entity/ fictitious name for a business. This just really saying heres the name im going to be doing business under. In doing so I got to pay some taxes under that name. No pay, No buis name!


----------



## Sixty_Three (Oct 27, 2010)

call them LAYITLOW wheels :0


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ANY NEWS ON THE CHOKERS?
WHEN ARE THEY COMING OUT?


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

SO THE JD ZENITHS ARE FAKE? :wow: HE GONNA GET SUED! :wow: HE GONNA HAVE TO CHANGE THE NAME! :wow: THEN HE GONNA HAVE TO ''HUSTLER HARDER'' EVERY MINUTE OF EVERY DAY"! :wow: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Mar 4 2011, 05:10 PM~20016605
> *SO THE JD ZENITHS ARE FAKE?  :wow:  HE GONNA GET SUED! :wow: HE GONNA HAVE TO CHANGE THE NAME! :wow: THEN HE GONNA HAVE TO ''HUSTLER HARDER'' EVERY MINUTE OF EVERY DAY"! :wow:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


Jd elevated the brand zenith way higher than it was previously...given some customers wheel defects and certain issues still doesn't evade the fact that Johnny was Zenith at one point. I have a set of og zenith's and new ones and. 4 sets of daytons and the quality of all 3 types are almost identical.and any fuck face to come on here and misconstrued the facts is clearly that. (a fuck face). and im not a nut rider im a straight street rider.


----------



## ragrider 1966 (Nov 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 4 2011, 05:42 PM~20016799
> *Jd elevated the brand zenith way higher than it was previously...given some customers wheel defects and certain issues still doesn't evade the fact that Johnny was Zenith at one point. I have a set of og zenith's and new ones and. 4 sets of daytons and the quality of all 3 types are almost identical.and any  fuck face to come on here and misconstrued the facts is clearly that. (a fuck face). and im not a nut rider im a straight street rider.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 4 2011, 05:42 PM~20016799
> *Jd elevated the brand zenith way higher than it was previously...given some customers wheel defects and certain issues still doesn't evade the fact that Johnny was Zenith at one point. I have a set of og zenith's and new ones and. 4 sets of daytons and the quality of all 3 types are almost identical.and any  fuck face to come on here and misconstrued the facts is clearly that. (a fuck face). and im not a nut rider im a straight street rider.
> *


Your right. Your not a not a nut rider. Your an ass licker. I've been watching you lick jd's ass since I can remember. You've got your head so far up jd's ass that it's gonna take some KY jelly and a thong to get you out


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 5 2011, 07:27 AM~20020758
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


X2


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Mar 4 2011, 05:10 PM~20016605
> *
> *


Funny guy. Ha ha lmfao


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 23 2011, 09:21 PM~19674750
> *What makes WWK and JDs wheels a ZENITH? What ties do each have with the original company?
> 
> I know WWK took over the company but had to change the name due to legal reasons and ZENITH of LA (JD) bought the name but what makes JDs wheels ZENITH?
> ...


Apart from the fact that he bought the name and put the name Zenith on the K.O´s, they got the right look, they got the 72 and 96 spokes and they got them bad ass looking K.O´s.
My personal experience is that he took the name Zenith to another level and made it a 100% Lowrider wire wheel. 

Theres alot of shit talking going around but i dont think that anyone can deny that JD has made some of the best and good looking wire wheels out there. 
All the good shit that you see on them is his ideas.

I dont care too much about what people say, they look good in my eyes, the quality is good and they got the name Zenith on them and JD has been good to deal with.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=571772&st=180


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Mar 4 2011, 05:10 PM~20016605
> *SO THE JD ZENITHS ARE FAKE?  :wow:  HE GONNA GET SUED! :wow: HE GONNA HAVE TO CHANGE THE NAME! :wow: THEN HE GONNA HAVE TO ''HUSTLER HARDER'' EVERY MINUTE OF EVERY DAY"! :wow:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by ragrider 1966+Mar 5 2011, 05:22 AM~20020577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pesco 64_@Mar 5 2011, 05:27 AM~20020582
> *Your right. Your not a not a nut rider. Your an ass licker. I've been watching you lick jd's ass since I can remember. You've got your head so far up jd's ass that it's gonna take some KY jelly and a thong to get you out
> 
> 
> ...


Its funny how fuck face's talk shit on the net but when confronted face to face its a whole other story........ :roflmao: :roflmao: .....like "Its all cool homie its just the internet,you know,dont take it so serious",or my favorite one is "I was just fuckin'around"........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: either way JD makes a bad ass wheel and thats all that matters.


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

> Its funny how fuck face's talk shit on the net but when confronted face to face its a whole other story........ :roflmao: :roflmao: .....like "Its all cool homie its just the internet,you know,dont take it so serious",or my favorite one is "I was just fuckin'around"........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: either way JD makes a bad ass wheel and thats all that matters.
> [/quohey homie fuck this shit talkin assholes . from what is seen on here you a cool dude and jd is a straight up business man. so Fuck the haters.


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 6 2011, 07:29 PM~20030390
> *Its funny how fuck face's talk shit on the net but when confronted face to face its a whole other story........ :roflmao:  :roflmao: .....like "Its all cool homie its just the internet,you know,dont take it so serious",or my favorite one is "I was just fuckin'around"........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: either way JD makes a bad ass wheel and thats all that matters.
> *


....are you a "gangsta"? :wow:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Mar 8 2011, 03:39 PM~20044108
> *....are you a "gangsta"? :wow:
> *


nope..................Im self preserved.


----------



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 6 2011, 07:29 PM~20030390
> *Its funny how fuck face's talk shit on the net but when confronted face to face its a whole other story........ :roflmao:  :roflmao: .....like "Its all cool homie its just the internet,you know,dont take it so serious",or my favorite one is "I was just fuckin'around"........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: either way JD makes a bad ass wheel and thats all that matters.
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

:roflmao: Looks like Daniel-son changed his avatar to Dayton LOL...Whats a matter? Did JD fuck over his number one cheerleader too!? LMAO! Or you just taking an intermission to apply some more chap-stick!? 

Better hurry up & get back to kissing that fat ass...you yourself could be the winner of the next "baller raffle" :roflmao: 


--->Link for anybody how hasen't seen it http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=417778&st=960 And since the JD himself won't grace us with an answer, I'll ask all the JD nutriders out there. How in the fuck y'all explain that!? HUH!? Waiting Two muthafuckin years for a set of wheels!? And homeboy ain't recieved not one muthafucking thing yet!!! Not even a goddamn response!! How the fuck y'all justify that, seriously!?!? How the fuck do you motherfuckers continue to support this lying, cheating, rip-off, con-artist piece of shit!!???


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fuck-jd.com_@Mar 27 2011, 02:05 PM~20193569
> *:roflmao:  Looks like Daniel-son changed his avatar to Dayton LOL...Whats a matter? Did JD fuck over his number one cheerleader too!? LMAO! Or you just taking an intermission to apply some more chap-stick!?
> 
> Better hurry up & get back to kissing that fat ass...you yourself could be the winner of the next "baller raffle"  :roflmao:
> ...


you have the address come on down


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 4 2011, 08:42 PM~20016799
> *Jd elevated the brand zenith way higher than it was previously...
> *


just asking cause i have had Campbell Zeniths and Zeniths that I bought from Ray (Roadster). 

all 4 sets were SUPER NICE. and never had any issues. the longest it ever took for a set of wheels to ship was 2 weeks but that was from waiting on spokes and hubs to get powdercoated. (that was 5 years ago when Ray still owned everything).





only took 2 weeks to get these and that included my homie picking up the wheels and getting the 5.20's mounted before he shipped them to me.





























so just wondering, how is it an improvement?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 27 2011, 03:09 PM~20193939
> *just asking cause i have had Campbell Zeniths and Zeniths that I bought from Ray (Roadster).
> 
> all 4 sets were SUPER NICE. and never had any issues. the longest it ever took for a set of wheels to ship was 2 weeks but that was from waiting on spokes and hubs to get powdercoated. (that was 5 years ago when Ray still owned everything).
> ...


Up until last year we used to only take 2 to 4 weeks and that was with custom color matching 

I admit it got bad alot started when ray got screwed over fir some parts he ordered for all of us. Since then it has been up and down. Im hopping that in the next 2 months we will be back on our feet 100% 

As for the wheels we did take them to anothe level


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Any update on Coker hooking up with Dayton (or owning part of Dayton) to start making Danithz?????











Weblink No Longer Works: www.cokertire.com/zenith


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------

